# Babas attacking TDF with black magic spam



## Anorion (Sep 4, 2015)

this is sincere request for all TDF members to invest some mind power and pray hard to counter the Spam Baba

come on, you can do it!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 4, 2015)

You're a mod. Just IP ban the baba.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 4, 2015)

I cannot IP ban the baba. The baba has magic powers  If I IP ban the baba, everyone get ban. the only solution is prayer


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 4, 2015)

Can't you stop registration of new users for a while?Will stop the multiple spammer IDs for the time being.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 4, 2015)

Deleted more than 150 threads. Can't ban IP due to several reasons.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 4, 2015)

what is vashikaran lol


----------



## powerhoney (Sep 4, 2015)

Anorion said:


> I cannot IP ban the baba. The baba has magic powers  If I IP ban the baba, everyone get ban. the only solution is prayer


Why can't you ban the IP... Is this "tech" forums architecture so flawed!!!


----------



## powerhoney (Sep 4, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Deleted more than 150 threads. Can't ban IP due to several reasons.


Same question for you...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 4, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Same question for you...



Admin powers baby.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 4, 2015)

everyone has the same ip! this is a metaphysical lesson in disguise. everybody panic. this is like god punishing man, but it is all the same soul.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 4, 2015)

Pretty sure they're not using static IP. Many  "innocent" users may get banned as well.


----------



## powerhoney (Sep 4, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Admin powers baby.


I meant, why can't you ban the IP??? Is it not within the purview of your admin powers???


----------



## powerhoney (Sep 4, 2015)

Anorion said:


> everyone has the same ip! this is a metaphysical lesson in disguise. everybody panic. this is like god punishing man, but it is all the same soul.


Lol... Too much coffee???


----------



## powerhoney (Sep 4, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Pretty sure they're not using static IP. Many  "innocent" users may get banned as well.


Okay... Understood!!! Is it going to end though???


----------



## snap (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 4, 2015)

I hope all the threads are deleted. If you find any, please report them.

- - - Updated - - -

Phew...250+ threads.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 4, 2015)

your prayers did it! congrats tdf! you have great karma 
I had some vision of a woman warrior who beheaded each and every soldier as and when they crawled up the narrow access to the fort, and dragged the enemy soldier in after cutting his head off so another would follow
cannot remember who it was


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 4, 2015)

Tweeted this to Raaabo and the digit twitter account. Let's see
*twitter.com/wuodland/status/639700320562515968


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 4, 2015)

Who is this Baba? Why he is spamming TDF?? I have seen 100's of spam threads this morning  We need to add registration rules similar to neogaf in TDF to prevent spam


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 4, 2015)

Anorion said:


> what is vashikaran lol


Hypnotism


----------



## Flash (Sep 4, 2015)

Anorion said:


> what is vashikaran lol


Vashikaran specialist baba | +91-9779120267 | India


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 4, 2015)

learnt that the infestation is in 1-2 other forums too.


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 4, 2015)

@%#$^&% spammers!




ATTENTION MODS: See the mod zone


----------



## Flash (Sep 4, 2015)

*s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/92/9b/60/929b60f83a13868bed68472d4c3f22f4.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 4, 2015)

Seems [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION] is here. Doesn't look good for spammers :rip:


----------



## Flash (Sep 4, 2015)

This thread is bringing back the funniest side of our forum


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 4, 2015)

When I logged into TDF around 1PM this afternoon every thread I see is spam(Vasikaran BABA). I counted upto 260+ threads till now...
Lets hope that BABA will not come back to TDF to spam again...
Phew... for the MODS to remove so many threads...
Praise the MODS... responded well in time to save the forum from DOOM...


----------



## Shah (Sep 4, 2015)

He is back again. www.digit.in/forum/members/319956.html 

- - - Updated - - -

I guess, [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] has blocked him now.


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 4, 2015)

lol.. I have seen this baba on Supercell(Clash of clans) forums too. It seems baba's powers have penetrated the international barriers..


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2015)

It's the season of babas.

- - - Updated - - -



Raaabo said:


> @%#$^&% spammers!
> 
> View attachment 15747
> 
> ATTENTION MODS: See the mod zone



Forum attachment doesn't work after some time.


----------



## lywyre (Sep 4, 2015)

May be late, but I think it should not be difficult to impose a time restriction for a specified time period, after creating a new thread (not new post). Will not block the spammers, but at least will have a restriction. The number of new threads for a specific time may be increased as the member 'ages'.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 4, 2015)

this is kalyug. nobody believes in the power of prayer anymore.


----------



## tkin (Sep 4, 2015)

I have a simple solution to this massive problem.

1. Make sure no user gets to post or create thread directly unless he has at least 20 posts. 20 posts will enable comments and 30 posts will enable new threads.

2. Before limit is reached all posts or threads must be approved my mods.

3. If mods find it too difficult then elevate some well known active users here to mods, or better yet create a new status called Approvers or Volunteers if possible. These people need not have full admin/mod rights but the right to approve posts/threads for individual section he/she is responsible for.

Everyone wins, except the spammer.


----------



## seamon (Sep 4, 2015)

tkin said:


> I have a simple solution to this massive problem.
> 
> 1. Make sure no user gets to post or create thread directly unless he has at least 20 posts. 20 posts will enable comments and 30 posts will enable new threads.
> 
> ...



and new users. Imagine a legit new user. He comes here to post some legit stuff. Imagine his frustration when he realizes that he can't post threads till he reaches 30 fkin posts which have to approved by mods. TDF mods are quite slow at doing that. They take upto 10 hours to approve a single post. This translates into a at least a week before a new legit user can post threads. By that time, he's better off leaving TDF for good. Most new users come here seeking help anyways. The current count is 10 posts I believe. When I was a noob, I was so frustrated with that limit.


----------



## tkin (Sep 4, 2015)

seamon said:


> and new users. Imagine a legit new user. He comes here to post some legit stuff. Imagine his frustration when he realizes that he can't post threads till he reaches 30 fkin posts which have to approved by mods. TDF mods are quite slow at doing that. They take upto 10 hours to approve a single post. This translates into a at least a week before a new legit user can post threads. By that time, he's better off leaving TDF for good. Most new users come here seeking help anyways. The current count is 10 posts I believe. When I was a noob, I was so frustrated with that limit.


Hence the point about more mods or volunteers.

Most forums have this setting applied, their mods are fast though.


----------



## seamon (Sep 4, 2015)

tkin said:


> Hence the point about more mods or volunteers.
> 
> Most forums have this setting applied, their mods are fast though.



Everyone above 1k post automatically becomes a volunteer and above 5k posts a mod.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 4, 2015)

On a side note , did anyone call that Baba ? 
I wish he dared to post his original number , someone would have spammed the sh!t out of him!

- - - Updated - - -

Someone dreamed of this yesterday! Make that guy a mod and let him sleep.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 4, 2015)

lol that may work
first we need Dom Cobb


----------



## Flash (Sep 4, 2015)

Spoiler



Open at your own risk!



Spoiler



TDF or me are not responsible, if this Baba appears in your dreams! 



Spoiler



*istor.indyarocks.com/7056501/blog-7056501-1391320232-w.jpg


::astrologer's Blog:: GIRL ||- Vashikaran - specialist - baba ji +919602314644 - Indyarocks.com


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 5, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> On a side note , did anyone call that Baba ?
> *I wish he dared to post his original number , someone would have spammed the sh!t out of him!
> *
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



DO IT, DONT LET YOUR DREAMS be DREAMS.. DO IT !


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 5, 2015)

What happened ?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> What happened ?


Some Baba promised of getting back lost love....lol


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 5, 2015)

tkin said:


> I have a simple solution to this massive problem.
> 
> 1. Make sure no user gets to post or create thread directly unless he has at least 20 posts. 20 posts will enable comments and 30 posts will enable new threads.
> 
> ...



i agree with this. 

need to increase approved posts limit to 10 and implement the idea of volunteers/approvers for such posts.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 5, 2015)

Erodov forum is still infested with BABA BOOM as of now...
They still did not take action...


----------



## Anorion (Sep 5, 2015)

seen it happen periodically on some other forums too
the dark side is getting stronger


----------



## Flash (Sep 5, 2015)

I felt a great disturbance in the forum.


----------



## vito scalleta (Sep 5, 2015)

and he is back.. 
maybe the only person who can help us is the baba himself ..


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 5, 2015)

you can also add captcha  to people whose post count is under 30..
make that a complicated captcha, not one of those click to see if you are  a robot


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 5, 2015)

That baba has appeared again

tagging mods online at the time [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION] [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 5, 2015)

baba force attacking again


----------



## Ricky (Sep 5, 2015)

Anorion said:


> everyone has the same ip! this is a metaphysical lesson in disguise. everybody panic. this is like god punishing man, but it is all the same soul.



So using  varnish cache, there are way to get around similar IP issue, I have seen this baba in few other vBulletin forum I look after, he tried 3-4 posts and then went away as new member post are under moderation, this can be achieved here too.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2015)

Report any one thread created by spammer. Tagging doesn't help much.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 5, 2015)

Faun said:


> Report any one thread created by spammer. Tagging doesn't help much.


I did report before tagging. 

Can the time limit of new users to post between 2 threads in chit chat section be increased to a day or more?


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I did report before tagging.
> 
> Can the time limit of new users to post between 2 threads in chit chat section be increased to a day or more?



Ok. I didn't see any update on new posts. 

I don't have access to admin panel. That can only be done by an admin.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 5, 2015)

dafuk, [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION].. 
you've become so much philosophical  lately.. 
did you get in a relationship ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 5, 2015)

baba threat has been neutralized yet ??


----------



## Anorion (Sep 5, 2015)

nope. the night is dark and full of babas.


----------



## seamon (Sep 5, 2015)

baba wants a bali. :3


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 5, 2015)

Temporarily stop new registrations with free email IDs like neogaf to stop baba attack


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 5, 2015)

nah thats counterproductive, it will hurt us a lot more than it will hurt them


----------



## powerhoney (Sep 6, 2015)

Baba has returned... 

Boo hoo!!! 

Somebody help!!!


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 6, 2015)

Baba is back


----------



## Vyom (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes. But we are in front this time.


----------



## Shah (Sep 6, 2015)

Once again, *www.digit.in/forum/members/320042.html


----------



## Flash (Sep 6, 2015)

How about introducing captcha-based posts for the new user threads? 
Say, for first 5-10 posts?

Catpcha based on image or text or math?


----------



## tkin (Sep 6, 2015)

Flash said:


> How about introducing captcha-based posts for the new user threads?
> Say, for first 5-10 posts?
> 
> Catpcha based on image or text or math?


I doubt these are bots. These are most probably actual spammers. Captcha won't stop them.

- - - Updated - - -

Omg. Implement post moderation now for new users. This forum is turning into a warzone.


----------



## Flash (Sep 6, 2015)

I doubt these are actual people, coz most of the forums are spammed by this baba.
*www.google.co.in/search?q=vaseekar...ome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8#q=vashikaran+baba+forum


----------



## tkin (Sep 6, 2015)

A bunch of low paid workers? I saw a job posting in Kolkata that paid 100/- for sticking 200 posters on walls in 2 hours.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2015)

tkin said:


> A bunch of low paid workers? I saw a job posting in Kolkata that paid 100/- for sticking 200 posters on walls in 2 hours.



That's what India has in excess. Cheap human resources.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 6, 2015)

Baba returned with new posts, temporarily make this forum invite only


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 6, 2015)

This forum blocked me for a long time but can't block a baba WTF!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 6, 2015)

Baba is back with a Vengeance...


----------



## quan chi (Sep 6, 2015)

For a short period of time make 10-12 old trusted & most importantly regular members as mods. That way a lot of threads can be deleted in no time. Else as somebody suggested make it invite only forum for few days.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2015)

Now some new "rep" has started spamming "Alcatel's neew fone iz scho gud"


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Now some new "rep" has started spamming "Alcatel's neew fone iz scho gud"


lol...that awwww lingo. My eyes are burning.


----------



## kartikoli (Sep 6, 2015)

Let baba spam and we can Spam this thread lol


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 6, 2015)

Does anyone know any SMS bombing website, we can all spam the baba's phone number together..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 7, 2015)

Spam BABA is back @ 7.17 AM today...


How can we stop this Spam BABA from posting rubbish anymore....


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Damn baba is back again.. isn't there any permanent solution?? Someone mentioned about captcha method..seemed reasonable ! [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION]


----------



## Gollum (Sep 7, 2015)

this guy also attacks the hp forum


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2015)

Gollum said:


> this guy also attacks the hp forum



Ask him to buy hp cartridges.


----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2015)

Gollum said:


> this guy also attacks the hp forum


Just google for him along with the keyword "forum". He's Omnipresent.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 7, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Does anyone know any SMS bombing website, we can all spam the baba's phone number together..



We don't really need a special bombing website. 
We can all use free services like way2sms.com and 160by2.com and spam the baba with messages.

Contact at IRC channel (#krow on freenode) if you want to do, today night (after 8 PM).


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 7, 2015)

On a serious note why would he/she use a personal number ?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 7, 2015)

Btw , I am just curious. Spamming is illegal, right ?
And these spammers can be traced.


----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> On a serious note why would he/she use a personal number ?


It won't be a personal number. Just one of his any marketing numbers


----------



## tkin (Sep 7, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Btw , I am just curious. *Spamming is illegal, right ?*
> And these spammers can be traced.


I don't think there is any law in India.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 7, 2015)

nope. there are no such laws in India.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 7, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Btw , I am just curious. Spamming is illegal, right ?
> And these spammers can be traced.



Rishi, yeh India Hai. Sabkuch chalta hai


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 7, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Rishi, yeh India Hai. Sabkuch chalta hai


I know , yaha sab chalta hain.
I was just curious to know if there are any such laws against spamming in our country.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 7, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> you can also add captcha  to people whose post count is under 30..
> make that a complicated captcha, not one of those click to see if you are  a robot


Neat idea. Although dunno if that can be applicable on vbulletin. 

If it can be, then nothing like that.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 7, 2015)

Aaaaand He's back
baba= fgt


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2015)

Let's spam his inbox


----------



## lywyre (Sep 7, 2015)

I think it should not be difficult to impose a time restriction for a specified time period, after creating a new thread (not new post).

Like 
1) Wait 30 mins before creating a new thread
2) You have created 6 threads in the last 24 hours. Please wait till 12:00 tonight ...
3) Your account is less than a month old. You can create only 1 thread every day
    a) Add a thread for every active month, to a maximum of 10 or 12 threads a day (for all members)

All restrictions above are new threads, not posts.


----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2015)

All these posts of this guy has the common keyword, which is mobile# 91-9914703222. Is it possible to block the thread or not shown to the users, when having a specific keyword?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 7, 2015)

^thats a very good idea, i wonder if that's possible


----------



## rowdy (Sep 7, 2015)

This raabo must have done something wrong. Thats why baba wants to vashikaran him & find out the truth.

Kabhi kabhi to mujhe is snap pe bhi shaq hota hai. :X


----------



## snap (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ^thats a very good idea, i wonder if that's possible


Baba changed the mobile number# 91-8107764125


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2015)

Just insta-ban new members whose thread include "babaji" as keyword. Should work more efficiently. Don't know if this can be implemented in vbulletin.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 7, 2015)

*If BABA is still coming* then digit.in need to change vbulletin Admin.. 
*Case closed* 


(I can say this because have been managing vb for more than 5 years).


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 7, 2015)

Don't we have Mod/Admin approval for new user before a thread is posted and made live to the public ?

Mod shud trigger an Auto action for Spamming members where all his posts/thread shud go to Trash automatically


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 7, 2015)

@mods ,

A pretty simple solution to this would be to limit the max number of threads/topics a new member can create in a day!
A post limit/per day can also be done too for users having account less than few days/weeks old. It's pretty obvious that a new member wouldn't post more than 10-15 posts in a day at maximum!


----------



## Gollum (Sep 8, 2015)

Let close this thread now.
There is no point in discussing over something that we as members can do nothing about.
I suggest you guys to just report it using the report button.


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 8, 2015)

you guys getting spammed too?  the game i play gets spammed every other week with this same "vashikaran love guru baba" f@ggot.

i really wanna know where he lives IRL, i'll wring his neck for him.


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 8, 2015)

SPAM Baba is back!!! @MODs have a look.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 9, 2015)

SPAM Baba is back!!! *@MODs* have a look.


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2015)

Good for now.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 9, 2015)

SPAM Baba is back!!! *@MODs* have a look.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 9, 2015)

^yup.


----------



## Flash (Sep 9, 2015)

Babaji is providing solutions for all problems. 
Why not call him and ask a solution for blocking spammers from digit forum?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 9, 2015)

We should just call Hasan Baba. 
[YOUTUBE]C1H2mXgnamc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 9, 2015)

SPAM Baba is back!!! *@MODs* have a look.


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 9, 2015)

SPAM Baba spamming Technology News section.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 14, 2015)

use custom question for human verification on new thread creation screen. he's obv.automating this with a bot including captcha service.

Admin CP -> Settings -> Human Verification Manager
On the new page choose the option for "Question & Answer Verification."

don't make it math question. use: aur suna? 

Addon: vBFoster - 3 Ways To Protect Your Forum From Spammers [LITE] [UPDATED] - vBulletin.org Forum


----------



## Ricky (Sep 14, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> use custom question for human verification on new thread creation screen. he's obv.automating this with a bot including captcha service.
> 
> Admin CP -> Settings -> Human Verification Manager
> On the new page choose the option for "Question & Answer Verification."
> ...




Hope your step by step instructions will help digit fora now


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 14, 2015)

I guess time to /thread ?


----------



## Flash (Sep 14, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> I guess time to /thread ?


I will inform babaji!


----------



## Anorion (Sep 14, 2015)

Babaji has gone to Kumbh Mela for Shahi Snaan. Guess he will be back, unless the Godavari washed away all his impure thoughts.


----------



## vito scalleta (Sep 14, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Babaji has gone to Kumbh Mela for Shahi Snaan. Guess he will be back, unless the Godavari washed away all his impure thoughts.



It is babaji who washes away godavari's impure thoughts..


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 15, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Babaji has gone to Kumbh Mela for Shahi Snaan. Guess he will be back, unless the Godavari washed away all his impure thoughts.



what happened to this guy??


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 21, 2015)

Changed the questions. Added a requirement to answer a question when posting also, not just when signing up. Let's see if this slows them down.


----------



## tkin (Sep 21, 2015)

Raaabo said:


> Changed the questions. Added a requirement to answer a question when posting also, not just when signing up. Let's see if this slows them down.


For upto how many posts?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 21, 2015)

Raaabo said:


> Changed the questions. Added a requirement to answer a question when posting also, not just when signing up. Let's see if this slows them down.



Thanks for the update.
Hoping to see it slows them down. Won't stop since those were not bots anyway.


----------

